# Problems Sync VersaMail with Outlook express



## chonchomeza (Jul 29, 2004)

I just brougth a Palm Tungsten T5, and I can`t make versa mail to work with outlook express 6.

I make the sync, and every things go perfect, but my mails won`t go from my PC to my plam... 

Can anyone help me ???


----------

